# Need a Netbook under Rs.17000



## Zayed (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I am planning to but a netbook please advice me, my prefrences are 

-> Atom N455 or N475 or N550 dual core(preffered) processor
-> 250GB or more HDD
-> 1 or 2 GB (preferred)  RAM
-> Excellent battery life 
-> Price Under 16000 or Max 17000 
-> OS: XP or Win7 only (no DOS or Linux)

*Please suggest a Model matching to my requirement.*

*Or let me know any site who have done reviews for NETBOOKs under 15 or 16 or17000K.*


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 26, 2011)

Wait for AMD zacate based netbooks to enter India. Hopefully they'll be here in a few weeks.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 26, 2011)

amd fusion is the way to go for netbooks... wait a few weeks


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2011)

yes. wait a bit. AMD C-50 and E-350 based netbooks are hitting the market.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 26, 2011)

fusion fusion fusion fusion fusion


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2011)

Can anybody clarify what fusion is? Is it the next gen of proccies from AMD, like Sandy Bridge from Intel?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 1, 2011)

manishjha18 said:


> fusion fusion fusion fusion fusion



fusion is a new generation prossy from AMD like sandy bridge from INTEL.its performend will be beter than now.its grafix will beter than now. And its beter for value for money.so wait for fusion.


----------



## garashis (Mar 22, 2011)

Check these Asus 12 inchers with faster processor and 2 GB ram
Asus 1215T
Asus 1215P
HP Mini 110 Series 110-3607TU (Red)


----------

